# Fishermen fight for brighter future ( BBC )



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/7448361.stm


----------



## seamermar (May 26, 2008)

Reading the story of Steve and Chris (the same story all over the coasts) it came to my head that short story:


A rich banker was walking on a beach in a small village. He saw a fisherman in his boat with a few fish on it.
'great fish!' he said. 'How long did it take you to catch them ?'.
'Not very long answered the fisherman.
'Why didn't you stay at sea longer to catch some more?' asked the banker.
'Well, there are just enough fish here to feed my family.' answered the fisherman.
Then the banker asked, 'But what do you do the rest of the time?'-
'I sleep late, I play with the kids, I have good siestas, in the evening I go to see my friends.....'
The banker interrupted him. 'I have an MBA from Harvard University and I can help you. You're not fishing as much as you can. If you go fishing for longer periods of time, you'll get enough money from selling the fish to buy a bigger and most powerful boat. Then you'll get much money to buy a second boat and then a third one and so on. Then instead of selling your fish to shops, you could sell them directly to a factory or even open your own factory. Therefore you'll be able to leave your town for a big city and finally to move to London or New York where you could direct your own holding.'
'How long will it take?' asked the fisher.
'about 15 to 20 years,' answered the banker.
'and then?'
'Then it gets more interesting,' said the banker smiling and talking more quickly. 'When the moment comes, you can put your company on the stock market and you will make millions.'
'Millions? But then what?'
'Then you can retire, live in a small village by the sea, sleep late, play with your grandchildren...'


----------

